# my chef's knife



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 11, 2017)

Here is a knife of my design, nothing revolutionary of course 
The basketweave Damascus is from Randy Haas, my first time working with this, I did the HT and temper and etch.
Ironwood simple handle, I left the pin slightly proud and rounded.







then two similar ones in different sizes done as a collaboration with another local maker.
These two have slimmer handles, maple and ebony
laminated white steel






post water quench


----------



## tripleq (Dec 12, 2017)

That's some nice work!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 12, 2017)

tripleq said:


> That's some nice work!


thank you


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice work! That san mai looks sweet! Glad you're back at it!

You may not remember, but I got some good advice from you on the phone about backyard HT of Hitachi prelaminated steel. Thanks!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 18, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Nice work! That san mai looks sweet! Glad you're back at it!
> 
> You may not remember, but I got some good advice from you on the phone about backyard HT of Hitachi prelaminated steel. Thanks!



thank you, yes I recall speaking with you


----------

